

YouTube User Guard for Chrome: stay signed in to YT when signing out of Gmail. - kwerty
https://bitbucket.org/kwerty/youtube-user-guard/

======
kwerty
YouTube User Guard is an extension for Google Chrome which allows you to stay
signed in to YouTube when you sign out of other Google properties such as
Gmail.

This extension requires chrome.experimental.infobars, so you must enable
Chrome's exeperimental extension APIs. You can do this by going to
chrome://flags and enabling Experimental Extension APIs. You must restart
Chrome for changes to take effect.

I created this extension out of frustration. I don't want to stay logged in to
Google and be tracked all over the net, but I do however want to use a YouTube
account for favouriting and liking the various videos I encounter each day.

Now that I've been using this extension for months with complete success I
feel it is time to share it with the world. Hope somebody benefits from it :}

